# Uh-Oh!



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

It might be a Flerken!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## DoWhat

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 157665


That is great for the new holiday.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158642


Huh. was wondering what my ex would come back as. Now I have an idea...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


>


Oh my!


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


>


So Cuomo got himself a job. Good for him.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

stolen


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## NextJen




----------



## GopherM




----------



## stgislander

GopherM said:


> View attachment 159472


He'll go back and get her.  He's just taking care of the important stuff first.  That looks like a lot of money he's carrying.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> He'll go back and get her.  He's just taking care of the important stuff first.  That looks like a lot of money he's carrying.



Hell, the water is only 2 feet deep.

She’s got 2 feet.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> Hell, the water is only 2 feet deep.
> 
> She’s got 2 feet.


She could be a midget or missing both legs.


----------



## PrchJrkr

stgislander said:


> She could be a midget or missing both legs.


How about both?


----------



## Kyle

PrchJrkr said:


> How about both?


You have to ask Gilligan about that. He’s more familiar with those websites.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DoWhat

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161521


He wasn't drinking in the deer stand?


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Sneakers

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 161594


That's your basic 'aw sheeeet'.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163225


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

I bought a pair of tennis shoes from a drug dealer. 

I don't know what he laced 'em with, but I've been trippin' all day.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## itsbob

stgislander said:


> She could be a midget or missing both legs.


Then her name would be Bobbie?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## PrchJrkr

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 163637



Four gallons sugar water topped off with a gallon of gas. That way it passes the sniff test.


----------



## Grumpy

PrchJrkr said:


> Four gallons sugar water topped off with a gallon of gas. That way it passes the sniff test.


I guess that is worth the $4 gallon..


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 164244


A beep???


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> A beep???


Shot timer.

Jerry Miculek.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## rio

GopherM said:


> View attachment 164883


OMG! This is so me and my girls!


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165191


I really want to see the 'after' picture, where the tree falls into the wire while simultaneously electrocuting and squashing the fool.

Oh, nebbermind.  I thought the tie-off rope was a power line.


----------



## Tech




----------



## DaSDGuy

Karma


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165672


The "Watch this" was implied after the "Hold muh beer.."


----------



## stgislander

His rubber waders will insulate him.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

GregV814 said:


> there are two things that should NEVER fly. alligators and those ladies things with wings.


Coccinellidae or Kotexidea?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

I was Laying  bed the other nite when my wife slowly removed my glasses and in a still sweet voice she said,
"Baby without your glasses you look like that handsome young man I married years ago."

I looked deep into her eyes and responded softly,  "Without my glasses you still look pretty good yourself."

That’s when da fight started!!


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 167059


Break out the CGI, we need this episode.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 167059


So why are Kirk and Spock holding hands?


----------



## Kyle

DaSDGuy said:


> So why are Kirk and Spock holding hands?


It was a long mission in the neutral zone.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> It was a long mission in the neutral zone.


Some of those alternate reality time-lines are really messed up.


----------



## Kyle

DaSDGuy said:


> Some of those alternate reality time-lines are really messed up.


Mirror Universe EeeeSS Enterprise.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

GopherM said:


> View attachment 167118


The Hardware store in his neighborhood would have done well in the days before breakers.


----------



## DaSDGuy

GopherM said:


> View attachment 167118


Next time tin those wires in solder. You get a better connection and less corrosion long term.


----------



## Sneakers

GopherM said:


> View attachment 167118


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> View attachment 167120


Been there, done that. 

With .350 wire.


----------



## GopherM

DaSDGuy said:


> Next time tin those wires in solder. You get a better connection and less corrosion long term.


This is actually the best method to connect the wires to reduce inductive capacitance between the two leads and cut down on transmission losses.


----------



## Ken King

GopherM said:


> This is actually the best method to connect the wires to reduce inductive capacitance between the two leads and cut down on transmission losses.


  And the best part, MAX-SMOKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------

